# Anyone else having problems signing into CHAT?



## walking dude (Aug 3, 2008)

Here lately, every time i try to sign into chat, i have to enter my nick, and pass. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## 1894 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope , just you Dude


----------



## 1894 (Aug 3, 2008)

try clearing your history and cookies and re-logging in.


----------



## ivanb (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't get into chat at all... Enter name and password,, it tells me they are incorrect.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

One thing I've noticed is when you access chat while in a thread, it logs me right in.


----------



## rtom (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the same problem


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2008)

i just tryed and went right in, not sure wd???


----------



## walking dude (Aug 10, 2008)

erain............my problem is fixed............this thread got ressurected by others having problems with chat.

I gave a heads up to Dutch and Jeff


----------



## supervman (Aug 10, 2008)

Thing I don't like about it is when you're in and ACTIVE you get booted after X amount of time. WTF?


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2008)

Ivan & rtom- I went into the Admin side and changed your primary and secondary groups. Hopefully you can get into Chat with no more problems.  If you do have problems, PM me or TulsaJeff direct.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 11, 2008)

as little as I go in, never have a problem


----------



## ivanb (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Dutch, no problem now


----------



## rtom (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Dutch, all is good now


----------

